# Faster cheapish prime for a wedding?



## PhotoBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all,

Hope you can help me out a bit here - I've recklessly agreed to shoot a friend's wedding and wonder if I need something extra in the bag. 

My main kit is 7D, 24-70L, 70-300L, 50 1.8, 85 1.8, Sigma 10-20. And my little 400D for backup. Also got a couple of YN560 flashes

So with my fastest being f1.8 and anticipating dark reception etc, I'm wondering if it's worth looking at something faster?

I really can't justify any more posh glass yet (the 70-300 was my silly spend for this year) so if anything it's got to be at the cheaper end - under £500. 

I've been considering the 50 f1.4 or, given the crop of the 7D, the Sigma 30 f1.4 - any views on these? I've seen very mixed comments about both.

Or if you think the kit is OK as is, that would be a great reassurance - I'm sure some of you remember First-Wedding Fear!

I also thought of a used 5D classic instead - it's at the outer end of sensible budget but I could always lie to the wife...

Any wisdom would be very gratefully received.

Pete


----------



## preppyak (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you are more than fine with your kit, the 50mm f/1.4 is barely gonna move your shutter speeds up at all vs the f/1.8's, and a creative use of flash will save far more shots than the 2/3 stop of light. If anything, you should be looking to grab the 430ex for candid shots, unless you have nailed the YN560's usage. Without the flash, I was stuck shooting 1/30th at my reception...with it on, I was shooting at 1/160th and 1/200th, which was more than sufficient. Unless the reception is outside, they are plenty of places to bounce the flash.


----------



## PhotoBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for that - good call on the flash. I'm comfortable with the manual flashes (they're all I've got so I've had to learn!) but can still pull some shockers out . . .


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 21, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you can help me out a bit here - I've recklessly agreed to shoot a friend's wedding and wonder if I need something extra in the bag.
> 
> ...



Thats alot of redundant gear to be using on crop system you have. Ditch the 70-300L, it will be too slow but keep it in an assitants bag or in the car. I doubt it will get much use. 

A 135mm f/2 or a 70-200 2.8 will required, but the 85mm might be enough to get by with.

Get a 5D if you can. Great camera and does make your system more versatile.

You need a reflector W/ diffuser scrim for posed shots. It will make your photos amazing.

Get a reportage list!!! Scout ALL LOCATIONS AHEAD OF TIME!!! <-------This is far more important than any equipment.

Be cool and prepared for the worst. It will happen.


----------



## elflord (Jun 21, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you can help me out a bit here - I've recklessly agreed to shoot a friend's wedding and wonder if I need something extra in the bag.
> 
> ...



I "uncle bobbed" a wedding with the 50 f/1.4 once and got some stunning shots -- the focal length (on APS-C) works really nicely. I was very restrained in my use of the flash because I didn't want to interfere with the "official" photographer. I haven't used the f/1.8 so can't compare them. The fraction of a stop is not in itself a compelling reason to upgrade. As others have pointed out, the flashes are essential. Even if you can get barely usable shutter speeds (e.g. around 1/30-1/60), image quality will suffer if the lighting is bad.

It really depends on your shooting style, but if I were shooting an event like this, the two focal lengths you have (50/85) would be my choices on APS-C (135/85 on FF)


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> PhotoBadger said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



The 70-300L makes a good portrait lens


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 21, 2012)

The 50 1.8 and the 85 1.8 can get you good results inside. 

Your wide and telephoto zooms are a bit slow. Consider the 20 2.8 and the 135 2 if you feel you need more speed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2012)

on a crop the 50 is going to be like shooting 80 its very tight in a reception
perhaps the sigma 30f1.4 is a better choice
I usually go with a 50f1.4 and 16-35f2.8 on FF bodies for the reception
now i just wish sigma would make a 50 f1.4 like their 85


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The 70-300L makes a good portrait lens



"good" is relative to one's standards - but for for most of us, recommending a tele lens for portraits is not a sound advice I'm afraid to say. 

To the op: Use your 50mm & 85mm lenses, on crop they'll result in standard portrait focal lengths, and the iq will be ok if people don't pixel-peep or expect large prints. And think about shooting that wedding if you're not feeling confident, you cannot repeat it if you screw up and wish you'd hired a pro.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > The 70-300L makes a good portrait lens
> ...



hehe true I know PJ's that shoot in war zones and they say they will never shoot a wedding and that wedding togs are crazy!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > The 70-300L makes a good portrait lens
> ...



Really? The 70-200 is a standard wedding lens and the IQ of the 70-300L is very,very close, especially at the short end

Perhaps you had forgotten that between 70mm and 200mm is 85mm - which is the 'standard' portrait length?

Also in weddings shallow DOF is NOT wanted for most of the shots as it is a sure way of getting shots with the further eye OOF


----------



## PhotoBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks all - really helpful. 

I should perhaps have said I've done a fair few non-wedding events so not completely out of my depth, and this is very low-key affair: the happy couple weren't planning on a 'tog at all - just rely on guests (of whom I'd be one anyway).

So the pressure is relatively low and I'm more giving a bit of structure - someone to do formals etc. But of course they're my friends and I want to do the best I can for them. 

I have been on the receiving end of a useless "pro" wedding photographer (wife's arm cut off, flash directly into mirrors during ceremony, the ones of us & my mother completely lost . . . don't get me started) so I know the perils and what it means. 

So on one level I'm completely confident - no way are my friends going to go through that.

Thanks for the tips though - I'll certainly visit the locations in advance, and have booked a couple of evenings in the pub with the couple for planning key shots. The style will be quite informal / reportage - suits me and them.

Sounds like the primes should do the job, and I'll pack the reflector. I'm swinging between the sigma 30mm 1.4, and a 5Dc - though possibly that's just wishing for new toys.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Really? The 70-200 is a standard wedding lens and the IQ of the 70-300L is very,very close, especially at the short end
> Perhaps you had forgotten that between 70mm and 200mm is 85mm - which is the 'standard' portrait length?
> 
> Also in weddings shallow DOF is NOT wanted for most of the shots as it is a sure way of getting shots with the further eye OOF



Since I have the 70-300L I know about it's good iq. But sadly you have forgotten about two things: 1. He's using a crop camera, so the wider and is 112mm to begin with.

2. dlsrs autofocus with open aperture. You should learn about these things, just buying expensive gear is different from knowing it! There are many forum posts for the details, or use an internet search engine like Google. It doesn't matter that much with the 7d/5d2 as with a 5d3 af system, but all the same most capable photogs will tell you that af'ing at f4 rather than f2.8 in lower light results in less keepers, even if you *shoot* at smaller dof for safety.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Really? The 70-200 is a standard wedding lens and the IQ of the 70-300L is very,very close, especially at the short end
> ...



Well I guess I must have been doing weddings wrong for the last 40 years.

Most of the weddings I get to are in daylight so the 70-300 works very well. On film a 135 was the standard portrait lens, 50 and 35 for the group pictures.

As a flash fanatic most of the lowlight are very flash assisted so the I get better IQ at low iso , contrast and colour. Certainly most Bride and Groom pictures are flashed up as most pro wedding togs will do.

You haven't a clue what kit I have, what I know about it or the volume of pictures I take - so be careful about telling people to go google for something that they knew and were using over 30 years ago.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> You haven't a clue what kit I have, what I know about it or the volume of pictures I take - so be careful about telling people to go google for something that they knew and were using over 30 years ago.



You should put the "You haven't a clue what kit I have" phrase into your tag line, it would save you some typing. But even as the standard sentence for anyone saying you got it wrong, it doesn't help in this case because the 70-300L on crop imho just isn't a wedding lens - and as I wrote, I have it, too.

Me advising you to expand on your current knowledge was due to this very unusual f4 af'ing advice. If you want to give sound advice to people you should at least mention potential problems or drawbacks - but simply stating "The 70-300L makes a good portrait lens" to someone who wants to do a wedding and doesn't have much knowledge is much too general and clearly falls short. But I know you mean well, and there are other people around - so no harm done.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 22, 2012)

The OP has a 70-300 - hence the comment to encourage him to take it.

I am disappointed that you are not prepared to listen or learn from other peoples experience


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jun 22, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you can help me out a bit here - I've recklessly agreed to shoot a friend's wedding and wonder if I need something extra in the bag.
> 
> ...



Anyway, back to the OP.... 

Congrats on taking the plunge on your first wedding! I was in the same position a couple of years ago. Scary as hell but it's a great feeling if when you pull it off.

I may be in the minority here, but I think the best thing you could do is to buy a 5Dc (or hire a 5Dii/iii). I think your lenses will have a new leash of life on FF - I started off with a 500D/7D too. If you didn't have the decent set of lenses you already have I would say invest in this area, but your 24-70, 70-300 and primes should be quite sufficient. I'm not sure if the Sigma 10-20 is FF compatible or not, however the 24-70 will suddenly feel a lot wider on a 5D so should be fine for group shots.

Aside from this, I think the 50mm 1.4 is a decent step up from the 1.8; the aperture helps a bit but more for the focus speed, build and bokeh. I have a lot of love for the 1.8, but not for it's bokeh!! The Sigma 50mm 1.4 is gorgeous too, if you can find a good copy. My fav lens for reception work is the 35L however that is out of your budget (to buy!)

All the usual advice (scout the venues, shot list, manage the couple's expectations, shoot in RAW, know your gear inside and out, blindfolded, take your backup body, spare cards and batteries etc) definitely applies. I strongly recommend renting gear too, especially if your aren't using it frequently.

Good luck!


----------



## mitchell3417 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think you can shoot a great wedding with the lenses and bodies you have.

I would work on a way to get those two flashes off camera for the reception and light the entire hall by bouncing them off a wall or ceiling. Get some cheap radio transmitters and point those flashes in the corner. You can light a reception site with 1/4 power. I do it, and it works great. It also means your lenses don't have to be super fast. And you can get those flashes off camera for $60 for the cheap stuff.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> the 70-300L on crop imho just isn't a wedding lens - and as I wrote, I have it, too


I'll disagree, with the caveat being that the ceremony has to be outdoors. I just used my 70-200 f/4L IS to shoot a friends wedding, and I wouldn't have been able to shoot the ceremony well (the whole ceremony lasted maybe 15mins) without a zoom that allowed me decent reach. I had no problems with AF, as it was bright outside. Sure, indoors the 70-300 would struggle, but outdoors its perfectly fine. Better than using the 85mm, because it allows you to stay out of the way, and you don't have to crawl over people's chairs to get the shot you need.

And I agree with Mitchell, flash is gonna do you the most good. Wireless triggers would do it, and you can use it both for the preparation shots and for the reception.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The OP has a 70-300 - hence the comment to encourage him to take it.
> 
> I am disappointed that you are not prepared to listen or learn from other peoples experience



I still think a 70-200 2.8 is a better option. Extra stop if you need it and if you don't, dont worry about it. He doesn't have to buy one, just rent it. 

As for the 70-300L, it more weight and extra bulk to carry on you. Throw it in the assistants bag or leave it in the car. 

24-70 on a 5D
70-200 on the 7D 
50mm and 85mm primes for creative shots. 

Done.


----------



## AprilForever (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoBadger said:
> ...



Indeed. Also, depending on style, it can help tremendously with the just bride and groom from the back of the auditorium shot. I used a 70-200, but, if the room is bright enough, I am more than certain a 70-300 will do fine.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

I found a few recent photos taken outside with just using a Large 60" scrim. Its a quick setup and get good results for posed photos.

Its great for weddings too if there is harsh 12 o'clock light.


----------



## PhotoBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Again, lots of very useful stuff there - thank you all. Seriously looking at a 5D now, rather than a lens.

On the long lens argument (gosh, so sorry - I didn't mean to start a fight but really appreciate that you care ), I take the point on the 70-200 and will consider renting though there aren't many options locally. 

I think I'd probably only use the 70-300 for outdoor candids from an unobtrusive distance. And I'm very happy to let the wifesistant lug it around.

Interesting comments on the wireless flash for the reception. I do have wireless triggers but had originally discounted it as too much faffing around, potentially intrusive and at risk of kids booting the light stands over. But I'll take them with me when I go to check the venue, see how it looks.


----------



## AJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Your kit is fine.

For telephoto shots, I'd use the 85/1.8 as much as possible. I've used this lens at weddings and I found it perfect for reception speeches, candids, and telephoto shots at the ceremony.

Be careful with the 50/1.8. I've used this lens at weddings and a substantial percentage was ruined because of misfocus. The 85/1.8 is just so much better. I'm not sure if 50/1.4 would be a worthwhile investment - it's pretty close to 85/1.8. For 50 mm I'd use the 24-70.

I do own Sigma 30/1.4 and it's a nice lens. It has its optical foibles (doesn't get sharp when stopped down) but bokeh is exceptionally smooth. I can't wholeheartedly recommend this lens, but it's fun to shoot wide open. A specialty lens. 

Now, going beyond 85 mm. I think Brian's suggestion of 70-300 if it's outside daylight is a good one. 70-200/2.8 would be ideal though. You could look into renting it, but I think you can shoot a wedding competently without and just use 85/1.8. Maybe think about the couple and think about their expectations. I've got a Tokina 50-135/2.8 for these type of photos but sadly they don't make this lens anymore....

BTW another option for a fast cheapish prime is 135/2.8 SF (just don't use the SF part, so 1980s...)


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd say get a 100 f/2 and ditch that 85. Too much CA (in the 85) and you have enough PP to deal with in an event that big. It's the forgotten lens iyam.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> Again, lots of very useful stuff there - thank you all. Seriously looking at a 5D now, rather than a lens.
> 
> On the long lens argument (gosh, so sorry - I didn't mean to start a fight but really appreciate that you care ), I take the point on the 70-200 and will consider renting though there aren't many options locally.
> 
> ...



I would recommend not buying an original 5D right now, especially if you need it for weddings. 2005 release date, no way, get a 5D Mark II. Hands down it's worth the money for what you'll be doing and you need the reliability. You'll have no idea on shutter count on a 5D. You will notice the resolution difference, sorry. Did you really mean an original 5D?

If you already have the 70-300L, use it. Outside.


----------



## Ninjajack (Jun 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> on a crop the 50 is going to be like shooting 80 its very tight in a reception
> perhaps the sigma 30f1.4 is a better choice
> I usually go with a 50f1.4 and 16-35f2.8 on FF bodies for the reception
> now i just wish sigma would make a 50 f1.4 like their 85



I'll second the Sigma 30 f/1.4

It may help you get some slightly wider shots than the 50, I love mine on a crop camera.


----------



## bigmag13 (Jun 22, 2012)

when I shot my first wedding I had the Sigma 30/1.4 on my old 50D! saved a ton of cash and got GREAT results. it was sharp @ 1.4 and cut glass @ 2.0

first @2.8
second @5.0
third @5.6


----------



## robbymack (Jun 22, 2012)

to the OP: honestly you are are going to be fine with your current set up. If anything do as others have suggested and buy/rent a FF body. 

Obviously if you are doing this for friends you want to make sure their day is special, but since you aren't being paid don't go over board with a bunch of stuff you have to cart around with you all day. After all I assume you want to enjoy the day celebrating your friends as much as you want to also capture it. Set expecations low, then they will be pleasantly surprised when you deliver the goods! 

If it was me, I'd bring the 7D, 24-70, a flash, and be done with it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2012)

robbymack said:


> to the OP: honestly you are are going to be fine with your current set up. If anything do as others have suggested and buy/rent a FF body.
> 
> Obviously if you are doing this for friends you want to make sure their day is special, but since you aren't being paid don't go over board with a bunch of stuff you have to cart around with you all day. After all I assume you want to enjoy the day celebrating your friends as much as you want to also capture it. Set expecations low, then they will be pleasantly surprised when you deliver the goods!
> 
> If it was me, I'd bring the 7D, 24-70, a flash, and be done with it.



+1


----------



## takoman46 (Jun 22, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you can help me out a bit here - I've recklessly agreed to shoot a friend's wedding and wonder if I need something extra in the bag.
> 
> ...



A faster lens is not necessarily the solution for your dilemma since you already have f/1.8 primes. Even if you got a EF 50mm f/1.2L, you wouldn't even gain a full stop of light from f/1.8... You're image quality, sharpness, and bokeh would definitely improve by upgrading to a higher end prime, but keep in mind that you can't shoot everything at low apertures because the DOF is too narrow for many situations. I shoot wedding and use the 50mm f/1.2L and the 24mm f/1.4L but usually don't shoot at f/1.2-1.4... or even f/2.8 for that matter... If you're concerned about maintaining a high enough shutter speed for moving subjects or to compensate for camera shake, you should increase your ISO setting and/or use a speedlite. I wouldn't shoot the 7D over ISO 3200 though and that is pushing it IMO especially if you're going to be shooting with available low light. If you nail the exposure with a speedlite, then ISO 3200 is ok on the 7D. So as a solution to this problem you might want to consider purchasing a new body instead of a faster lens. Maybe a 5D Mark II or Mark III? The Mark III is king in low light and I've been using it's ISO performance a lot in the last couple weddings, boosting up to ISO 12800 in dim ballrooms with multicolored mood lighting . It allows me to achieve an effect different than shooting on camera flash or with a monolight or speedlite on a light stand in many situations. However, the Mark III is expensive and the Mark II still does an reasonable job at ISO 6400 in low light situations. Just need to apply a bit of noise reduction in post processing.  If you're on a budget, then maybe look for a used 5D Mark II. Hope this helps and best of luck to you!


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 22, 2012)

Toss on a good tripod, use the 7D/24-70 and have fun. Take the Sigma 10-20 on the 400D and show a few folks how to shoot (auto) - you'll never know what a kid will find (reception only). The YN560's with wireless triggers for the static posed shots - have people hold them if you don't have/want to deal with stands. 

Since this is all crop, the 70-300L is only going to play in if you're shooting from the back of a very large room or there is a really REALLY tight shot you're trying for. Ask them for specific photos that matter - those 10 shots are what you need to focus on and have fun with the rest.

Remember, you're a friend too and should be in some of these photos. Bug them to see who else the know that may have any kit or interest - you may find a gem.


----------



## elflord (Jun 22, 2012)

PhotoBadger said:


> On the long lens argument (gosh, so sorry - I didn't mean to start a fight but really appreciate that you care ), I take the point on the 70-200 and will consider renting though there aren't many options locally.


you could also try lensrentals.com.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 23, 2012)

robbymack said:


> to the OP: honestly you are are going to be fine with your current set up. If anything do as others have suggested and buy/rent a FF body.
> 
> Obviously if you are doing this for friends you want to make sure their day is special, but since you aren't being paid don't go over board with a bunch of stuff you have to cart around with you all day. After all I assume you want to enjoy the day celebrating your friends as much as you want to also capture it. Set expecations low, then they will be pleasantly surprised when you deliver the goods!
> 
> If it was me, I'd bring the 7D, 24-70, a flash, and be done with it.



+1

You will get one or two stops better high iso noise performance on a 5DII than a 7D, which makes up for slower lenses. Keep in mind that the wider your aperture, the greater your risk of misfocusing. Especially when you are shooting your first few weddings, it is possibly better to be conservative in what you shoot.

My wife's experience has been that there is little time for changing lenses. Especially at the reception, you risk missing shots. Her first couple of weddings, she shot almost exclusively with the 24-105 f/4L (second shooting). She now takes along the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II, 50mm f/1.4 and 15mm f/2.8 fisheye (that is really an optional lens, but it doesn't weigh much).
Her biggest complaint at the moment is the AF system on the 5DII, but that will get sorted when she gets a 5DIII.

The 5DII is a much more forgiving camera than the 7D, despite the fact that the 7D has better AF. If you are under pressure, that counts for a lot. Using good bounce flash technique, you can get away with pretty poor light and a f/4 lens with the 5DII.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd modify my setup: 5D Mark II and 60D backup, 24-70L II, 135L, 600EX-RT flash, tripod. That would be my bare essentials if I had to start over with gear and go right into wedding photography. This is for the criteria of two bodies, 2 lenses, a flash, and a tripod. Kind of a scary thought, haha.


----------



## pwp (Jun 23, 2012)

Your current lens setup looks pretty good to me. The 50 f/1.8 is not the sharpest wide open, but most copies mix it with the best of them from f/5.6-f/8. I'd think the predominant comment in this thread so far is the best one, get another body, preferably FF. Even a low-mileage 5D classic is worth considering. It's a very good camera. You'd get one for $500 easily. If the budget is there, stretch to a pre-owned 5D2. This is a far better proposition and will be an ideal "buddy" to your current body. The excellent high ISO performance of a 5D2 will make up for your slower lenses in many situations.

Good luck with your new business.

PW


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 23, 2012)

This chap seems to be in England, so lensrentals isn't going to help with gear, but it may help with knowledge...

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/07/fwigtew-and-other-first-wedding-acronyms


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 23, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> This chap seems to be in England, so lensrentals isn't going to help with gear, but it may help with knowledge...
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/07/fwigtew-and-other-first-wedding-acronyms



Being in the UK at the moment would mean a waterproof camera would be usefull at the moment


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 23, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I am disappointed that you are not prepared to listen or learn from other peoples experience



I am well prepared to learn & listen, that's why I'm reading plenty of posts - see me asking about what 24-70 to get. It's just that your attitude and enthusiasm for all Canon no matter what wouldn't encourage me to take advice from *you*. But of course I am prepared to change my mind anytime if I see other evidence of professional-like unbiased advice. But time will tell, so no need to discuss this further from my side.



preppyak said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > the 70-300L on crop imho just isn't a wedding lens - and as I wrote, I have it, too
> ...



Ok, I should have added that of course - I had your standard wedding in mind, civil reg office & church inside, then group shots & portraits outside and later on, and the sun's not always shining... I just wanted to make sure the op knows the limitations of shooting and esp. af'ing with f4-5.6(!) inside, if he didn't happen to have tried it himself. And if it's a friend who's getting the shots, they shouldn't be too concerned if they're not getting 85L-style bokeh in portraits.

The 70-300L is a fine and not too heavy lens that is sharp wide open - that's why I bought it after all. But for me, it's always most interesting to hear people point out shortcomings of equipment they actually own rather than globally recommend it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I am disappointed that you are not prepared to listen or learn from other peoples experience
> ...



Bryan Carnathan recommends this lens as a portrait lens. Is that heavy enough?


----------



## friedmud (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow - Crazy to see all the "gear hounds" pounce on this thread...

I've shot two weddings myself... both of them in similar circumstances to the OP (friends; weren't planning on having a 'tog at all)... and I did it both times with a 450D + 17-55 f/2.8 and a 55-250 with only a 430EX for a flash! They were both _very_ dark (second one was at night in a tiny church) but both times the photos came out great! My friends were absolutely overjoyed at the results.

Now - of course I wasn't as good as a real professional... especially if you were to drop some real cash for a high end professional.. BUT they were REALLY good and perfectly captured the moment for my friends. The bonus is that they got the full RAW photos + full resolution worked up JPEGs that they could do whatever they wanted to with.... which is something you don't normally get from professionals.

My point? The OP's gear is great for this particular purpose. He's NOT a professional... and isn't planning on becoming one. Suggesting that he buy new gear for this is ridiculous. Suggesting that his 70-300 won't be adequate for this situation is asinine. Suggesting that he buy a new body (!) when he has a 7D is insane.

My suggestion to the OP: PRACTICE! The way you use your gear and the way you know your gear will make more of a difference than any lens or body. Being able to fluently change lenses; getting good at focus/expose and recompose; switching back and forth between your two bodies quickly (so you can have two different lenses ready to go); understanding AI Servo mode on your 7D and getting good at switching AF points / modes; getting used to composing attractive shots on the fly

All of that will make or break your photos. Before I did both of the weddings I practiced a lot with my wife. We went to a nearby church and I would practice shooting her walking up and down the aisle. I practiced with a monopod at a distance in a dark church with her standing in the front so that I could get a feel for how long my 55-250 would take to hunt. Right before each ceremony I repeated the above in the actual place where the ceremony was going to happen. At that point I dialed in how I would use my flashes and what surfaces acted best for bounced flashes, etc.

The first wedding I did they didn't want any flashes at all during the ceremony. Let me tell you... that definitely tested me! But things still came out fine. The second wedding allowed flashes and everything came out beautifully.

Don't let the people here talk you into buying new gear... just utilize the gear you have to the best your ability and I bet your friends will be thrilled.


----------



## RKK (Jun 24, 2012)

mitchell3417 said:


> I think you can shoot a great wedding with the lenses and bodies you have.
> 
> I would work on a way to get those two flashes off camera for the reception and light the entire hall by bouncing them off a wall or ceiling. Get some cheap radio transmitters and point those flashes in the corner. You can light a reception site with 1/4 power. I do it, and it works great. It also means your lenses don't have to be super fast. And you can get those flashes off camera for $60 for the cheap stuff.



Hello mitchell3417,
When you use off camera flashes, what mode do you use on the flashes and what mode do you use on the camera?


----------



## SandyP (Jun 24, 2012)

What's the definition of "poor light"? My definition of poor light automatically renders f/4 as being EXTREMELY slow and frustrating. Hell, f/2.8 is way too slow in many situations. The 5D2 is good at low light, but it ain't AMAZING at it like a 5D3 or D3s or something. 

The forums across all the internet are full of people shooting weddings for the first time on their own, with no experience. They'll all realize that in the end the best wedding shooters are ones that have a ton of experience, and over many years. Gotta learn somewhere, but it's really best to 2nd shoot for a lot of weddings to really understand what it's all about. 

The difference between a good wedding package of photos, and a bad one, is big. But the difference between a good one, and a GREAT one, is even bigger.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 24, 2012)

SandyP said:


> What's the definition of "poor light"?



I would say that bad light is when motion blur becomes an issue


----------



## tt (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone mentioned a rental house like Calumet? Depends where the OP is, but a rental gives chance to try the gear before hand, and not buy lots of things, and get some experience they can take with them - 
Changing from a crop sensor to a full frame is a jump that you might want a bit of practise with.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> when I shot my first wedding I had the Sigma 30/1.4 on my old 50D! saved a ton of cash and got GREAT results. it was sharp @ 1.4 and cut glass @ 2.0
> 
> first @2.8
> second @5.0
> third @5.6



I am interested to know what your opion of the 30mm siggy on a crop vs the canon 50f1.4 on FF I find the canon 1.4 not as sharp wide open as I would like.

50mm has been my biggest disappointment changing from nikon as their 50mm f1.4 is a stellar piece of glass for the price.

I feel the canon f1.4 is good but compared to the sigma 85 (my new benchmark for a sharp lens) its not in the same class


----------



## bigmag13 (Jun 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> bigmag13 said:
> 
> 
> > when I shot my first wedding I had the Sigma 30/1.4 on my old 50D! saved a ton of cash and got GREAT results. it was sharp @ 1.4 and cut glass @ 2.0
> ...



I have experience with both the 30 and the 50 Sigs. 

The 50D with the Sigma 30 1.4 impressed me so much that I wouldn't think of anything besides the Sigma 50 on a FF when I upgraded to the 5D2.
the Siggy 30 on the crop was FANTASTIC! the 50 on my 5D2 was a mess. I found it to not be as sharp the canon 50/1.8 I sold off. I tried three different lenses from Adorama (with MA'ing them all, shooting through the range of apertures) and finally decided I would not have the same luck as with the Sig 30. I also tried the Canon 50/1.4 and returned it because I found that the Zeiss 2/50 Makro best suited the performance, look and IQ I desired. 

what I learned from it all was that there are very good optics out besides Canon L, sometimes saving you loads of cash, but I got the best I could get with the money I had and worked gigs the best I could.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2012)

bigmag13 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > bigmag13 said:
> ...



cool thanks for the feedback

BTW you should checkout the 85f1.4 siggy on FF its awesome


----------



## laurenvander82 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, there!!! I want to know how much an event company charge for organizing an corporate event in san francisco . I have been looking for event organizer but they are asking high prices as compared to other marketing company. So, any suggestion for low cost event space.

san francisco venues


----------

